#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Flow-Induced Vibrations in Power and Process Plant ComponentsProgress and Prospects

## wjw_1980

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Anyone have the technical paper,pls upload it, thanks in advanced.See More: Flow-Induced Vibrations in Power and Process Plant ComponentsProgress and Prospects

----------


## Noppakhun

I need so much, please share.

Thank you

----------

